# Use of points to stay at Super 8, Wingate, Microtel, etc.



## Want2Roam (Jun 14, 2011)

As Club Wyndham Access member and as VIP Gold member.... we were shown a "map of the U.S." with all of the motel/hotels that we could stay at - in addition to the Wyndham resort properties. I don't see that except in the "owner update/high pressure sneaky sales" office. I do read that one can convert points to Wyndham Rewards and use them to stay at the hotel/motels, something like 6500 per night at lowest tier and on up. For part of my family this is the only thing they could get to in order for me to treat them to at least a nice motel/hotel with a pool, water park or whatever because due to jobs/travel costs/schedules they just can't do the others. What is the real deal on being able to utilize Wyndham points for the motel/hotel line? Thanks for any help or ideas.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 14, 2011)

Want2Roam said:


> As Club Wyndham Access member and as VIP Gold member.... we were shown a "map of the U.S." with all of the motel/hotels that we could stay at - in addition to the Wyndham resort properties. I don't see that except in the "owner update/high pressure sneaky sales" office. I do read that one can convert points to Wyndham Rewards and use them to stay at the hotel/motels, something like 6500 per night at lowest tier and on up. For part of my family this is the only thing they could get to in order for me to treat them to at least a nice motel/hotel with a pool, water park or whatever because due to jobs/travel costs/schedules they just can't do the others. What is the real deal on being able to utilize Wyndham points for the motel/hotel line? Thanks for any help or ideas.



The program legitimately exists BUT it does involve converting your Wyndham timeshare points to Wyndham Rewards points and the conversion ratio is not really in your favor.  Points must be converted prior to the start of your use year, there is a $99 fee for converting them AND the conversion ratio is 10:4.  In other words, 100K regular Wyndham points will convert to 40K Wyndham Rewards points.  You can view the hotels and see more information at wyndhamrewards.com.  Occasionally, there are circumstances where you *might* get an acceptable bang for your points buck by going this route, but generally speaking, it is not a good value.  You get the best value for your Wyndham points by using them for internal Wyndham bookings.  Probably followed by depositing with RCI or an independent exchange company.  Placing your regular Wyndham points into the Wyndham Rewards program probably gives you the least return on your money.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 14, 2011)

*Motel 6 & Super 8 Rates.*

I favor the idea of snagging luxury timeshare accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates. 

I see no advantage in snagging Motel 6 & Super 8 reservations at full-freight timeshare rates. 

( Just saying. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Want2Roam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank-you, Learnalot. I appreciate that. I believe they throw Wyndham points and Wyndham Rewards around so casually that it makes it hard to keep them straight. What you said makes perfect sense.


----------



## Want2Roam (Jun 14, 2011)

You are too right, AwayWeGo. Just disappointed. Certainly are good at finding an Achilles' heel! Oh, well, big vacations ALL THE WAY then. Do you use or know of people using the capability (mostly again probably having to convert I mean deposit to RCI or something) to travel in Europe, rail or cruise or car transportation, using Wyndham for the lodging portion?


----------



## antjmar (Jun 14, 2011)

Want2Roam said:


> Oh, well, big vacations ALL THE WAY then.



You can also use your points for 1 to 2 night stay at a wyndham resort if one is close to your home and the room is availble. This does use up housekeeping credits quickly.


----------



## kaio (Jun 14, 2011)

VIP Gold has unlimited Housekeeping tokens.. but good suggestion.



antjmar said:


> You can also use your points for 1 to 2 night stay at a wyndham resort if one is close to your home and the room is availble. This does use up housekeeping credits quickly.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been trying to get a handle on the best way to rent a motel, when a Wyndham resort is not available or convenient for a trip.  Here's my opinion.

As a Club Wyndham member, you are entitled to Perks by Club Wyndham.  I think you should get a free perks membership.  (My disclaimer: I've just started managing my Dad's Wyndham VIP Platinum, so I'm coming into this in the middle of things and with Platinum perks, but pretty sure his perks account was free). 

When I go into Wyndham Perks (perksbyclubwyndham.com), I can search for a motel room.  It eventually takes me to Wyndham Rewards, using a perks promotion code and corp code. Looks to me like the rates, using dollars, are 10-20% less than what I can book using dollars in the Wyndham Rewards program or with travelocity.  

Booking a room with Wyndham Rewards points looks like it takes a lot of points (and I didn't understand exactly how to get them (thanks for the explanation learnalot) (although somehow my Dad has about 5000, go figure). Maybe from going to presentations or giving referrals?

There is also Preferred Hotel Pricing, available from the Wyndham home page (drop down under At Your Service).  I'm not impressed with this, rates are higher than Perks or Rewards.

So there are (at least) 4 ways to book a room:


#1 Wyndham Resorts -- using your Wyndham use points
#2 Perks by Club Wyndham -- using dollars -- best rates
#3 Wyndham Rewards -- using Wyndham Rewards points.  See learnalot's post for info on these, I also think you can have a card where you earn them or can get rewards if someone goes  to a presentation.  Not sure, I'm not interested in this.  Can also book for dollars instead of Wyndham Rewards points (not as cheap as Perks).
#4 Preferred Hotel Pricing. Book with dollars, higher than Perks or Rewards

Why are we so confused? This requires 3 different logins.  #1 is your Wyndham login.  #2 is a separate account (perks userid and password) so is #3 (a rewards account with separate userid, and password).  #4 is accessed from your Wyndham Home Page (don't think any additional logins needed, however you need to use special discount code 100008722).

Oh and at least 3 different web sites, although several end up at the Wyndham Rewards site.  

Recurring theme throughout TUG - use your Wyndham usage points to reserve Wyndham resorts.  Using for anything else, is just not good use of your points.  My Dad was using them for cruises, etc.  I've been renting his excess points, now he can use the dollars from the rentals for his cruises, etc.  Best use of his Wyndham points. IMHO.


----------

